# Screw gun keeps tearing paper on tapered side???



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

It has been a while since I've hung any drywall in quantity. I busted out my trusty dewalt drywall gun but cant figure out why the screw doesn't set well on the tapered ends. Works great everywhere else. Its like it is harder on the tapers or something....

I have never had trouble with this before but it is really annoying me. What gives????


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The tapered edges are much harder than anywhere else on the board.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Screw the depth in a couple clicks on the edges and corners.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Bad run at the plant. Not much you can do.

The finisher will be pissed off. 

Good luck


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

keep your screw out of the tapered end,, just above the flat. It will also help on steel frame drywalling too


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Is it the new light weight? That stuff seems to have a harder core material...

I still shoot it in the taper, but use a regular driver to ease them set


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Big Shoe said:


> Bad run at the plant. Not much you can do.
> 
> The finisher will be pissed off.
> 
> Good luck


Super, I'm the finisher.... 

It is the lightweight stuff. I've never used it before. It been a while since I put rock up, the new stuff is definitely different than I remember.

Bummer.... i've got a whole house to hang. I don't really want to take the screw out of the taper....


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

If it's wood, nail it. Metal, battery gun and ease them in.

Good luck


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Big Shoe said:


> If it's wood, nail it. Metal, battery gun and ease them in.
> 
> Good luck


Exactly correct.

Also leave them just proud and don't set them completely until you butt your next sheet to avoid blowouts at the taper.

Once your next sheet is tight and tacked dimple all the screws at the taper at once.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Is it possible to get nail pop in the taper?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## underwoodhi (Feb 14, 2013)

Big Shoe said:


> Bad run at the plant. Not much you can do.
> 
> The finisher will be pissed off.
> 
> Good luck


Big shoe, you know your stuff but I disagree here, I think this comes down to the sheet being a bit thinner and more densely packed at the taper. 

The taper is probably 1/8" thinner than the field, if you must screw your tapers adjust your depth and see what happens.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't have a problem with the 1/2. On this stuff we're using I just have to make sure I am set up to put good pressure behind the gun and put it in a little slower. Seems to work fine besides when I get a really hard spot in the wood.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

What mud master said. Add a few clicks on the gun and the should set...


----------

